

Quake on an oscilloscope - fcambus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMli33ornEU

======
Sharlin
Article:
[http://www.lofibucket.com/articles/oscilloscope_quake.html](http://www.lofibucket.com/articles/oscilloscope_quake.html)

------
mungoman2
Very cool.

I would like to see how it looks if he does edge detection on the finished
color and/or depth buffer and draw those instead.

